# What color would look good on a cremello??



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah. Or, powder blue to match the eyes. anything but the ghastly yellow on her now! 
Cool saddle. What maker/type is it?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Totally agree about the gross yellow lol! Blue would look really nice!
She's beautiful!


----------



## crazy4cremello (Jan 18, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> Yeah. Or, powder blue to match the eyes. anything but the ghastly yellow on her now!
> Cool saddle. What maker/type is it?


Lol. Not my tack!! Buying everything new! Haven’t even gotten a saddle yet because I wanted to make sure it fit my new horse. But I totally agree. No yellow 😂


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome! She is gorgeous! I think a blue like her eyes would be good or a red lol you suggested


----------



## crazy4cremello (Jan 18, 2021)

AJ Yammie said:


> Welcome! She is gorgeous! I think a blue like her eyes would be good or a red lol you suggested


Blue would be really pretty!! I’m excited to go check some stuff out!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

IMO anything "jewel" colored. Ruby red, sapphire blue, turquoise, Emerald green. I have a cremello and he looks great in just about anything I want to put on him. Agree, no yellows.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The palomino in the pic is my cremello's son. That blanket looks amazing on him too. Actually, haven't found a color horse that I don't like it on.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

crazy4cremello said:


> My new mare Luna. Not sure what color to buy for her gear?? Help a girl out. Was thinking a maroon?
> View attachment 1107929


I think blue would not only look beautiful with her eyes but that it would be a nice contrast with their creamy color


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Definitely blue or maybe hunter green. I agree with everyone else, _no_ yellows.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Maroon sounds really nice, and different! You do see a lot of blue and turquoise on horses these days so it would be a nice choice to change things up.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Red or blue


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Blue is the complimentary color to yellow; opposite on the color wheel,,so often go well together. Orange to purple, red to green.


----------



## crazy4cremello (Jan 18, 2021)

Ended up going with this one! Tack store had a small selection. Can always buy more than one!


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

@crazy4cremello You should take a picture and show us what she looks like with it. I think it'll look good.


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

Try Navy blue! My cremello looks gorgeous in Navy! 😊


----------

